# Авиация > Однополчане >  В/ч 42072.

## Дилетант

Есть тут кто-нибудь? Отвечайте, соскучился.

----------

Da ya pomnyu Chuguev a chto otvetit dage ne znayu kak-to sluchayno popalsyuda delfin.1978@hotmail.com

----------

очему никто не отвечает я летал в Чугуеве в80г. и в 82-85г delpin.

----------

